# Cornwallophiles - please help



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi

We're going to haul posterior down to Cornwall at the end of May (know this is bank holiday and spring break week and will be busy - we're just going to live with it).

We've been to bits of Cornwall before and we know for definite that we are going to stop at Padstow and St. Ives.

My question to you is where else to go? Had fancied somewhere on the East Coast and had thought of Looe but I'm not sure.

We'll be going with my mum who is okayish on her feet but couldn't do big climbs up hills or anything. We'd like a combination of beach and interesting shops (ie not high street and not tourist junk).

For campsite, we'd like one nearish the town we were visiting with a pub in walking distance.

So to you Cornwallophiles, where would you suggest?

Ta mucho

D


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi D
I did a largish reply to a similar question last week - see link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-59106-.html

St Ives is a nice town but the only place to park is on the car park on the cliff. You can then get a bus into the town. Dont try to walk if you got bad pins. If you have a wheelchair you will lose the patient as you wont be able to hold them on the hill. the shops are a good mix of gift shops and galleries etc as its where the Tate gallery is

Padstow is also ok but park on the park and ride on the top of the hill as you approach- dont try to go down to the harbour.

My fave place is perranporth - see the post on where to park.
There are a few sites there and one quite near the town where you can walk into in 5-10 mins.

If you think of a specific place you want to go please say or PM me and i can try to help if i have been there. been going to Cornwall for 25yrs so know the place a fiar bit.

It al depends on what you want to do.

Phill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Personally I would think twice about that area and Bank holiday. Never again will I go down there at peak and spend my holiday in a queue of traffic waiting to get into a village and when you get there the parking is full and you join the queue to get to the next village. Pubs are full to over flowing and we simply came home at the first opportunity to get on a main road.

Port Isaac is very nice, (North of Padstow) with nice resurants and you can park on the harbour beach but not at high tide of course. Fresh fish is sold there too.

Padstein is not what it used to be and since they built the lock gate to me it has lost most of its charm and full of tat shops and obese holiday makers stuffing pasties in their face. (My favourite thing to do )

Eden may be worth a visit but some way away. St Mawgan is a nice village with a stream, a moat, some small shops, nice church and a brilliant pub for food which I cannot remember.

p.s. moat is my way of saying ford.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Anywhere on the Lizard peninsular with Helston at it's head Mullion and Polduh all gets very busy at peak season.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

True about the traffic. the problem on the a30 is that it is still single carrageway just north of newquay for about 4 milesand its a bottleneck but until otherwise it is all unrestricted dual carrageway and not like it was 3 or 4 yrs ago.

With all the places if you take the van you have to get up a bit earlier and get to the car park before all the families get there. No good at all setting out at 12 midday to arrive somewhere and expect to park.

Phill


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try noth devon/north cornwall westward ho! ,bude,eggsford forrest, widemouth 
also the parking and the campsites cost less 
chapter


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, I think I've maybe not been entirely clear.

We've been to Cornwall before so know about the roads and parking and the touristy places etc.

We've booked Padstow and we've booked St Ives. We'll be parking the van up at those places and not moving them around and exploring by bus if we have any inclination to move.

I'm looking for somewhere else to go preferably on the East Coast and was wondering where is a good place to go that has a nice beach and interesting shops with a pub near the campsite. Like I said, I was thinking of Looe but when I looked at the Looe website, it came across as just a harbour town and I wasn't sure if there was enough to potter about in?

For those who have been to Looe, what did you think of it? Pottery enough?

If you wouldn't recommend Looe, where on the East Coast would you recommend?

I know it will be really busy but it's the only week that Des and I can get off and Mum has little time left on earth and she's always wanted to go to Cornwall. Under those circumstances, we'll struggle on with whatever the week throws at us.

Thanks for your help

D


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

right ok ! looe is split in two east looe and west looe 
there is a large carpark but not the one on the quay go over the bridge and turn right (millpool)
as for the shops there are all sorts and a beach at the far end of the town 
see here
parking
parking
chapter


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I can offer you two suggestions. Firstly, why not visit my home town of Truro which most people seem to find very agreeable. There is an excellent campsite, Liskey Holiday Park, from where you can catch a bus straight into the middle of the city.

Secondly I can offer you a small CL between Wadebridge and Bodmin at Dunmere. It's about 200 yards from a excellent pub, unfortunately uphill, but the same distance to the famous Camel Trail where you can cycle or walk on the level for miles and miles through some of the most beautiful countryside.

Cheers from Cornwall.

Ian


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks to all - we've now got everything booked up in Cornwall (went for Looe to try out the east coast).

V much looking forward to it and prepared for the hordes of families.

Thanks for all your help

Diane


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

dannimac said:


> Thanks to all - we've now got everything booked up in Cornwall (went for Looe to try out the east coast).
> 
> V much looking forward to it and prepared for the hordes of families.
> 
> ...


I dont think you will be dissapointed Di. I have been there in season and it OK

It has a swimming pool too. I went for a swim there...with the van keys in me trunks. No ill effects glad to say

have a lovely time and look out for the little egrets

Phill


----------

